# Skunky people



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Can someone who has knowledge of skunks pm me as i need advice and dont really want to go into detail on here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

pm sent.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Anyone else about?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

me but you have already spoken to me an me not be much help


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> me but you have already spoken to me an me not be much help


Hun you did help .

Got some good info together so going to look some of it up. 

Just hope it dont happen to you hun cos thats the last thing ya need.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Hun you did help .
> 
> Got some good info together so going to look some of it up.
> 
> Just hope it dont happen to you hun cos thats the last thing ya need.


 
tell me about it i have a firm eye on a certain someone thats a fact


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Hope you get it sorted out Selina :2thumb:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, have pm`d ya but if Emma cant help dunno who can.....that guy in Gloucestershire (breeder, cant remember his name, we have one of his girls....).

Dave


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> tell me about it i have a firm eye on a certain someone thats a fact


Sorry hun but i had to let ya know. Besides i love the chats with my best mate. Love ya xxx



carlycharlie said:


> Hope you get it sorted out Selina :2thumb:


Oh so do i lmao.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sam gamgee said:


> Hi, have pm`d ya but if Emma cant help dunno who can.....that guy in Gloucestershire (breeder, cant remember his name, we have one of his girls....).
> 
> Dave


Not so much i couldnt help more a fact of never come across it before but selina warned me also for other reasons which im very grateful of 


is it stoaty your on about dave hun ?


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Hope it sorts out Selina!

Dave


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Sorry hun but i had to let ya know. Besides i love the chats with my best mate. Love ya xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so do i lmao.


 
awww me luffs my chats with you too best buddie :flrt::flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> Hope it sorts out Selina!
> 
> Dave


Thankies so do i.



Emmaj said:


> awww me luffs my chats with you too best buddie :flrt::flrt:


Hehe maybe learn to use your phone next time. Have some info for ya which ill sort out and send ya hun. Am glad this thread aint turned hateful etc but people know my reasons for not writing more.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Hope its nothing too serious Selina!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> Hope its nothing too serious Selina!


Na hun im just worrying over something have sent ya a pm to put your mind at ease.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> Not so much i couldnt help more a fact of never come across it before but selina warned me also for other reasons which im very grateful of
> 
> 
> is it stoaty your on about dave hun ?


 
Your ears burning away?
Naa, not that stoaty guy. Cant remember his name (age, dont ya know) but he usually dresses like a ranger/similar, regularly wears a hat and recently-ish was on the one show on da telly.
Breeds and sells for around £500 a kit.

Knakd, so nite you lot! 

Dave x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sam gamgee said:


> Your ears burning away?
> Naa, not that stoaty guy. Cant remember his name (age, dont ya know) but he usually dresses like a ranger/similar, regularly wears a hat and recently-ish was on the one show on da telly.
> Breeds and sells for around £500 a kit.
> 
> ...


 
Ooooooooo does ya mean seb hun ? 

mine why hey was ya talkin about me :gasp::lol2:


selina im getting there with the phone its the texting that takes forever lol ha ha ha 


liz hun nothing that you will have to worry about as im sure selina will tell ya hun :flrt:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Yup my mind is now eased, thanks! :lol2: Good luck with getting it sorted though!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Only good thing, Emzy.
Ask Selina.......

Nite all.....again, lol!

dave


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone i now know what to do and where to go. Will keep everyone who has sent me a pm updated and perhaps write something in the future for people going through a similar thing.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> Yup my mind is now eased, thanks! :lol2: Good luck with getting it sorted though!


thats good hun  




sam gamgee said:


> Only good thing, Emzy.
> Ask Selina.......
> 
> Nite all.....again, lol!
> ...


good i should hope so an all :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol 

nighty hun :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Thanks for the help everyone i now know what to do and where to go. Will keep everyone who has sent me a pm updated and perhaps write something in the future for people going through a similar thing.


 
yus sel that would be great 

i have everything crossed i dont have someone here go through what your lil mans going through so would be a big help to me please hun :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yus sel that would be great
> 
> i have everything crossed i dont have someone here go through what your lil mans going through so would be a big help to me please hun :2thumb:


I will pm ya with the info i have gained tomorrow hun. Guna sift through it do some research etc and let ya know my findings


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> I will pm ya with the info i have gained tomorrow hun. Guna sift through it do some research etc and let ya know my findings


 
brilliant thank you hun will be much appreciated :no1:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> brilliant thank you hun will be much appreciated :no1:


Np hun anything to get to the bottom of this big mess lmao.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Np hun anything to get to the bottom of this big mess lmao.


 
yeah an big mess is an understatement :gasp::lol2:

do ya like my new piccy :whistling2::flrt::lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeah an big mess is an understatement :gasp::lol2:
> 
> do ya like my new piccy :whistling2::flrt::lol2:


Yup lol took me ages to realise it was you haha im so used to seeing the same piccie on your profile. Its so nice to have ya back huni . Not that i ever lost ya


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Yup lol took me ages to realise it was you haha im so used to seeing the same piccie on your profile. Its so nice to have ya back huni . Not that i ever lost ya


 
awww fankies hun an nopes ya dints :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

yeah i dont mind hanging about in here its not too bad :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> awww fankies hun an nopes ya dints :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> yeah i dont mind hanging about in here its not too bad :lol2:


Hahahahaha i quite liked having ya to myself lmao


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Hahahahaha i quite liked having ya to myself lmao


 
dont worry will pretty much still be that lol will only have random spurts on here :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Selina - I hope we have all been able to help a bit for you and good luck with getting sorted. Maybe we can all get some info to help our skunkies thanks to your efforts with your little guy.


----------



## nino_rojo (Sep 16, 2010)

I literally have no idea whats going on here, but good luck with whatever it is/isnt/maybe/was/will be/could be :lol2:

: victory:


----------

